# Florida events?



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Anyone know of any cigar events/herfs in central Fla. (From coast to coast) going on next month? I've just missed two good get togethers. Always a day late and a nickle short. Any comments of good shops (particularly in the Orlando area) would be appreciated. 

Thanks,

T


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

there's a great shop on sand lake road by I drive called corona cigar company
they even have a bunch of pre embargo cubans for sale.
tons of cigars there.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Sand lake and I drive? is that I-4? 

Thanks for the tip I'll check them out. I do not think I can afford a pre-embargo cuban... I'll stick with the post-embargo's.

Thanks again T


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeah, some of the pre-embargo cubans at C.C. are mighty pricy!

Sounds like there's a herf in Miami tonight (I know, pretty short notice). There's going to be another event at L.J.'s cigars (in West Palm Beach, about a two-hour drive from Orlando) next month (June 23rd). We had a great time the other night, and i'm planning on attending the June event. I would suggest PM'ing ALTHARP or maybe Ron1YY for details.

Metropolitan Cigars in Tampa is having an event (called Partagas Roulette) on May 26th from 6pm to 9pm. Sounds like that might be a lot of fun, and Tampa is maybe an hour and a half's drive from Orlando. Their web site is: http://www.metropolitancigars.com/

Then, getting alot closer to Orlando, Sosa Family Cigars is having an event on June 6th called 'La Gloria Cubana Domino' from 6:00 pm to 9:00 pm.

June 8th is Partagas Roulette again in Tampa, but this time at Edward's Pipe and Tobacco, time is 7:00 pm to 10:00 pm.

That should keep you going for the next few weeks! Have fun!


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

partagaspete, I just noticed that you listed your location as England. Are you over visiting Florida for a while?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

knuckles said:


> Yeah, some of the pre-embargo cubans at C.C. are mighty pricy!
> 
> Sounds like there's a herf in Miami tonight (I know, pretty short notice). There's going to be another event at L.J.'s cigars (in West Palm Beach, about a two-hour drive from Orlando) next month (June 23rd). We had a great time the other night, and i'm planning on attending the June event. I would suggest PM'ing ALTHARP or maybe Ron1YY for details.
> 
> ...


There is also another event going on at another local place down here on the 16th. It's going to be a Zino event at Cigar Connosseur. I'll post the event when it gets closer.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

knuckles said:


> Yeah, some of the pre-embargo cubans at C.C. are mighty pricy!
> 
> Sounds like there's a herf in Miami tonight (I know, pretty short notice). There's going to be another event at L.J.'s cigars (in West Palm Beach, about a two-hour drive from Orlando) next month (June 23rd). We had a great time the other night, and i'm planning on attending the June event. I would suggest PM'ing ALTHARP or maybe Ron1YY for details.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the great suggestions and replies. Keep 'um coming. I have jsut a few weeks in sunny F L A. and will be trying to do some relaxation.

Knuckles,

I am from Florida and use to live in Altamonte Springs when it was the outer edge of Orlando. I will be staying closer towards Lakeland so Tampa sounds mighty fine. My dad lives in Melbourne so I may try to hit that one also. I probably will only get to hit one or the other though. Either way I am looking foward to my first visit to the states in years.

T


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

Ditto on Corona Cigar, great place, beautiful cocktail waitresses,,,Avo lives nearby and drops in all the time....enjoy...


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

partagaspete said:


> Sand lake and I drive? is that I-4?
> 
> Thanks for the tip I'll check them out. I do not think I can afford a pre-embargo cuban... I'll stick with the post-embargo's.
> 
> Thanks again T


no that's international drive, not I4


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

LiteHedded said:


> no that's international drive, not I4


Thanks again I will definately have to stop in there.

T


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

just found out they're opening a new corona cigar company right by my house in lake mary
w00t!
hope they bring those pre-embargo's so I can drool over them when I go by there


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

LiteHedded said:


> just found out they're opening a new corona cigar company right by my house in lake mary
> w00t!
> hope they bring those pre-embargo's so I can drool over them when I go by there


LiteHeadded... you might want to stop by Harry's Cigar and Brew in Oveido. I think its about 10 or so miles from Lake Mary. They have some smokes rolled with pre-embargo cuban tobacco that might make you dribble a bit. Plus, its a nice place to relax and have a smoke.

http://www.cigarandbrew.com/LegalCubans.html

You know... there seems to be enough central Florida folks around that maybe we should be talking about putting together a herf at one of these places. Any takers?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

knuckles said:


> You know... there seems to be enough central Florida folks around that maybe we should be talking about putting together a herf at one of these places. Any takers?


If it's on a weekend I may be able to make it. every other weekend I can free myself up....LMK

Ron


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> If it's on a weekend I may be able to make it. every other weekend I can free myself up....LMK
> 
> Ron


Heck, I might make another road trip back to Florida! I missed it the minute I crossed over into GA.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

knuckles said:


> LiteHeadded... you might want to stop by Harry's Cigar and Brew in Oveido. I think its about 10 or so miles from Lake Mary. They have some smokes rolled with pre-embargo cuban tobacco that might make you dribble a bit. Plus, its a nice place to relax and have a smoke.
> 
> http://www.cigarandbrew.com/LegalCubans.html
> 
> You know... there seems to be enough central Florida folks around that maybe we should be talking about putting together a herf at one of these places. Any takers?


nah I had one of those pinars. was pretty bad
maybe I'll save up 200 bucks and buy one of corona's 1940's h upmann tubos


I'll have to check out that place
I go to school at ucf over there


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

LiteHedded said:


> just found out they're opening a new corona cigar company right by my house in lake mary
> w00t!
> hope they bring those pre-embargo's so I can drool over them when I go by there


LH,

I went to Lake Mary High when they first opened it. It was waaay out in the boonies. You could smell the Shine cookin' JJ. I have heard it really built up over the years.

I will probably go by and check it out, maybe I'll even stop by Harrys' place looks pretty nice.

Thanks again guys for all the great tips...I have three weeks of fun in the sun. Oh and visiting with family.

T


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

I went there
it's not in the middle of nowhere anymore


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

altbier said:


> Heck, I might make another road trip back to Florida! I missed it the minute I crossed over into GA.


Come on back down!!!!! I'll even try to take a day off from work for that!!!!!


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Come on back down!!!!! I'll even try to take a day off from work for that!!!!!


I'll free up some time too!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Let me know when an where and I'll try an make it. Or we could plan to meet at that event in West Palm or Tampa. It would be great to meet some of you Gorrillas.

T


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm up for it
meeting someone who went to my high school should be neat


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

LiteHedded said:


> I'm up for it
> meeting someone who went to my high school should be neat


Did you still have the goat (Uh Ram I mean).

T


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

yea it's a ram not a goat.
I went to school with shaquille o'neal's brother there


----------

